# Martin T (marklinofsweden) water effect



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey all, I'm trying to do Martin T's toilet paper technique to create water effects as shown in this video:  https://youtu.be/2TwpB7sVMn8

Any idea what I can use as the U.S. equivalent of the water based clear coat he uses at the end of this video? He says it's a "70 brightness" gloss as well which gives great shine.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Try using Liquitex acrylic gloss medium. This is widely available in art and craft stores, and is what i use for my water. For the thicker, water effects stuff, use acrylic gloss gel. Liquitex makes this also.

Because these are media, intended to thin and stretch acrylic paints, they are easily tinted if desired. Acrylic media dry hard but flexible, and don't yellow with age.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Try using Liquitex acrylic gloss medium. This is widely available in art and craft stores, and is what i use for my water. For the thicker, water effects stuff, use acrylic gloss gel. Liquitex makes this also.
> 
> Because these are media, intended to thin and stretch acrylic paints, they are easily tinted if desired. Acrylic media dry hard but flexible, and don't yellow with age.


Thanks CTValleyRR. What does the "medium" stand for in the name? Is it medium shine??

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

"Medium" = "substance", or "material", or "carrying product."

Think of Nivea Cream. Gel gloss medium looks just like it. You paint it on as if it were a petroleum coating for rustproofing, spread it thinly and evenly, and let it dry. As it dries, it clears and stays very shiny.

There is pourable gloss 'medium' as well, and that is what you want...undiluted. I would pour some into a shallow disposable plastic container and let it dry for approximately 30-45'. Then take a toothpick or something and pick up some of it and attempt to adhere it to paper or to white threads...or black/grey threads. If it is too runny, it will all pool at the bottom of the threads or paper strips. 

It's a learning process.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks mesenteria. CTValleyRR, is this the stuff you use?:
 Liquitex Gloss Acrylic Fluid Mediu...p/B000IXQAJY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_aKPzyb9CXV48Q

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Overkast said:


> Thanks mesenteria. CTValleyRR, is this the stuff you use?:
> Liquitex Gloss Acrylic Fluid Mediu...p/B000IXQAJY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_aKPzyb9CXV48Q
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Well, the link doesn't work (looks garbled) but yeah, that's the stuff. I usually buy a 32oz bottle from Michaels using their weekly coupons, so it's about $18 or so for the big size. Some guy is selling one on Amazon for $60, but that's a ripoff.

For the TP technique, i would use it straight, don't let it dry. For water effects like waves, the gel full strength has always worked for me, just gobbing it on with a brush, it stands up by itself. Mesenteria's technique of letting it dry a bit is interesting. I'll have to give that a shot.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, the link doesn't work (looks garbled) but yeah, that's the stuff. I usually buy a 32oz bottle from Michaels using their weekly coupons, so it's about $18 or so for the big size. Some guy is selling one on Amazon for $60, but that's a ripoff.
> 
> For the TP technique, i would use it straight, don't let it dry. For water effects like waves, the gel full strength has always worked for me, just gobbing it on with a brush, it stands up by itself. Mesenteria's technique of letting it dry a bit is interesting. I'll have to give that a shot.


I don't think I'll need the gel because I've already used the TP to create all the waves I want. I plan on just painting over the TP to give the illusion of depth and then need the clear coat just to go over the top and give it that final "water shine." I'll paint white waves as needed over the TP waves / ripples.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Overkast said:


> Any idea what I can use as the U.S. equivalent of the water based clear coat he uses at the end of this video? He says it's a "70 brightness" gloss as well which gives great shine.


In the video He mentioned that water based gloss table only goes to 70, so a high gloss medium would be the equivalent. The can he's holding suggests a polycrylic like product.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Overkast said:


> I don't think I'll need the gel because I've already used the TP to create all the waves I want. I plan on just painting over the TP to give the illusion of depth and then need the clear coat just to go over the top and give it that final "water shine." I'll paint white waves as needed over the TP waves / ripples.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks again for the link on another thread. I have been doing some searching about water features and many people are using Mod Podge Gloss. Would that work on your TP river?:dunno:


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Thanks again for the link on another thread. I have been doing some searching about water features and many people are using Mod Podge Gloss. Would that work on your TP river?:dunno:


It might and I considered it... my only concern was going with a substance that strayed away from the type of product Martin T used in his techniques, so I tried to figure out what the U.S. equivalent was. Per recommendation of CTValleyRR, I'm going to try may hand with a Liquitex product first.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mod Podge would also work. My personal concern is that with a product designed for artists (Liquitex gloss medium), I know it's not going to yellow or get brittle with age. I'm not sure about Mod Podge, which is designed for inexpensive craft projects.

I would not use anything that is not water based. The TP might not dissolve or absorb properly.


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Overkast said:


> It might and I considered it... my only concern was going with a substance that strayed away from the type of product Martin T used in his techniques, so I tried to figure out what the U.S. equivalent was. Per recommendation of CTValleyRR, I'm going to try may hand with a Liquitex product first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hi Overcast!

Martin T here.. Sorry for not responding earlier!

I don´t think it makes so much different which clear coat you select, as long as it high gloss and waterbased. The Liquidtex will probably great! :thumbsup: Try it first on a sample piece, or in a corner somewhere, to make sure it doesn´t react with the glue, or Acryllic colors yuo used when painting the sea floor.

Please post pictures of the final result. It´s always great to see.

Regards / Martin T alias "marklinofsweden"


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Martin makes a good point. I would let your sea floor or riverbed dry for at least 72 hours before TP'ing it.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

martin t said:


> Hi Overcast!
> 
> Martin T here.. Sorry for not responding earlier!
> 
> ...


Hi Martin, and thanks for the tips! So far I have the toilet paper down and I painted it a few days ago. I'm experimenting on a small section of a river (I don't have an ocean) on my layout. I plan to apply the Liquitex later this week so the paint will have had plenty of time to dry by then. I will definitely post pics of the final result!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Try using Liquitex acrylic gloss medium. This is widely available in art and craft stores, and is what i use for my water.


CTValleyRR, I'm finally applying my first Liquitex layer on my river. What is the drying time before I can add additional layers of liquitex? I can't seem to find the drying info on the bottle or online.



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

martin t said:


> I don´t think it makes so much different which clear coat you select, as long as it high gloss and waterbased.


Hi Martin, in your tutorial videos on making the water effect, after you apply your first layer of gloss coat you mention doing a layer of glue as a second step to create more depth. Then you apply at least 4 more layers of the gloss after that. Does the glue layer really make a huge difference, or is it something I can consider skipping? And if I do it, do you think Elmer's white glue would be fine to use? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Martin,
Thank you for making that video! I saw some things in it that will help me in making the water feature for my layout. It will be a section of rather slow moving river running past a sandbar. There will be bridge abutments on each side and a pier in the middle. I was wondering how to make some realistic looking ripples around that pier. Now I know!
Thank you again, sir! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Overkast said:


> CTValleyRR, I'm finally applying my first Liquitex layer on my river. What is the drying time before I can add additional layers of liquitex? I can't seem to find the drying info on the bottle or online.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's because the drying time is dependent on the usage. If you use it to expand acrylic paint, it dries in about 30 minutes.

The thicker layers you lay on for water take longer. I usually wait until the milky color disappears before i do another layer. Usually a good 24 hours. You can speed things along with a hair drier if you're impatient.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> That's because the drying time is dependent on the usage. If you use it to expand acrylic paint, it dries in about 30 minutes.
> 
> The thicker layers you lay on for water take longer. I usually wait until the milky color disappears before i do another layer. Usually a good 24 hours. You can speed things along with a hair drier if you're impatient.


Thanks CTValleyRR, appreciate the insight.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

martin t said:


> Please post pictures of the final result. It´s always great to see.


Hi Martin. Not sure if you're still around this forum anymore, but just in case you are I figured I'd post pics of my final water effect as promised. Thanks for the great tutorial on this effect, I really like it.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice job on the water!


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Lemonhawk! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in a quandary at the moment, in that I'm tempted to halt work on the test 9x5 layout and start an around the room 11x11, so it may be years before I get to scenery. Your work just continues to impress me!


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> I'm in a quandary at the moment, in that I's tempted to halt work on the test 9x5 layout and start an around the room 11x11, so it may be years before I get to scenery. Your work just continues to impress me!


Thank you kind sir! An around the room layout sounds awesome... I'm kinda getting an itch to do one myself!!! It took me 2 years to get to scenery on this layout, so I feel your pain man.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

